# Curtis 1238 problem



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

ali270 said:


> Dear Sir/Madam Hi  I have an problem with Curtis 1238-7601(for driving HPEVS AC-23 motor). When I power on KSI switch, the contactor can't be to close and there are no error in controller(yellow LED is flashing)The voltage of coil (between pin 6,pin 13) at first is about 100V and when connect coil to these pins it drops to 2.5V and coil not close. The state of "Main" in diagnose is 0 and capacitor voltage is about 3V .The voltage of battery is 106V and contactor is Gigavac GV200 and I used 840 Curtis display.I don't have handled programmer and 1314 pc programming station.    In your opinion, what is the problem?
> Is the problem of programming for the controller?
> Please help me.
> 
> ...


Is your main fuse blown?


----------



## ali270 (Oct 4, 2015)

frodus said:


> Is your main fuse blown?


Hi
No. Every thing is ok and natural, but system can not work.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What else is wired to the controller?

Did you follow the wiring diagrams here:
http://hpevs.com/on-the-road-schema.htm

Also, what is the exact model number on the GV200? Some have economizers in them and cannot be used with the Curtis controller.


----------

